# Any 'Jungle' experts out there?



## Andrew Butler (16 Feb 2018)

Anyone an expert on 'jungle' style 'scapes?

Looking for some inspirational pictures which google don't seem to be offering me.

Something that will tie in nicely with the packages Dave sells at aquarium gardens would be nice.
I'm looking to fill either an aquascaper 600 or 900, maybe both.
http://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/jungle-aquarium-plant-collections-21-c.asp

I've had a read over 'George of the jungle' as the link below and the PFK article that goes with it.
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/120cm-george-of-the-jungle-pg-5-new-pics.15933/

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## dw1305 (17 Feb 2018)

Hi all, 





Andrew Butler said:


> Looking for some inspirational pictures which google don't seem to be offering me.


<"Bucket o' Mud">?

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (17 Feb 2018)

I found most of my inspirations directly on Pinterest..
https://nl.pinterest.com/search/pin...=aquarium|typed&term_meta[]=aquascaping|typed

And maybe videos can help.. 
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=jungle+aquarium


----------



## Andrew Butler (17 Feb 2018)

dw1305 said:


> <"Bucket o' Mud">?


after a quick skim over is a bit far away from what I was thinking.



zozo said:


> I found most of my inspirations directly on Pinterest.


I've spent hours looking on there too but the one photo below that stands out to me I can't seem to find anything else similar, by that I think I mean a bit of a breakdown of what's in there flora wise.





I am going to use one of the jungle packages from aquarium gardens on an aquarium for my parents anyway but it got me thinking that I might abandon the idea of a buce tank for now and get myself a bit more sorted before I attempt it as it's a lot of money to throw at a tank.
I think the wood arrangement below is a bit much to tangle a jungle around but that's no problem as it will wait for another day when I'm a bit more ready.




Now do I attempt the jungle in my 600 or 900? the other would be an iwagumi. - I'm unsure so may have to put it to a vote.
I know I can grow a carpet as I've done it before so that's not a problem.

Here's a list of the kind of plants Dave puts in the jungle packages:
Saggitaria Subulata Bunches
Vallisnerias Spiralis Bunches
Vallisneria Gigantea Bunches
Java Fern (Microsorum Pteropus)
Cryptocoryne (sellers choice)
Stem Plant (sellers choice)
Echinodorus (sellers choice)
+ more potted plants not listed


----------



## zozo (17 Feb 2018)

Andrew Butler said:


> what's in there fauna wise



Giving it a shot from the looks my best guess would be..
Microsorum narrow
Maybe some Crinum (calamistratum)
Blyxa
Valissineria
Anubias
Pogestemon stellatus
Smaller stem in the front likely could be Staurogyne repens
the carpet could be anything MC or Gloso maybe. 

If not simular looks can easily be achieved with above list of plants.

p.s.
Huh??  Fauna wise.. Sorry did misread that... Hard to say other than the obvious Gourami and maybe a small group of barbs could be the snakeskin or the 5 band.


----------



## Andrew Butler (17 Feb 2018)

zozo said:


> Giving it a shot from the looks my best guess would be.


Thanks for the input, the photo isn't exactly what I want to achieve but gives a general idea.


zozo said:


> If not simular looks can easily be achieved with above list of plants.


I know there's no echinodorus in the picture but if I speak to Dave nicely he might have some smaller ones. 

Where does your vote lie Marcel?


----------



## zozo (17 Feb 2018)

Andrew Butler said:


> Where does your vote lie Marcel?



What do you excactly mean? But anyway i don't realy have favorites flora nor fauna wise. Tho absolutely prefer jungle style..  For the rest it's more a scale and composition thing, anything goes as long as it fits correctly in dimension. For my personal taste i like the gourami's above but imho the tank is defintively to small for them.


----------



## Andrew Butler (17 Feb 2018)

zozo said:


> Sorry did misread that


But you knew what I meant the first time - Flora! my mistake!



zozo said:


> What do you excactly mean?





Andrew Butler said:


> Now do I attempt the jungle in my 600 or 900? the other would be an iwagumi. - I'm unsure so may have to put it to a vote.


I think I have decided anyway Marcel; I'm going to go with an iwagumi in the 600 and a jungle style in the 900.
I've also found the photo below I quite like the look of; I believe by Sanjeev Kumar but I can't find any further info on it anywhere.


----------

